# which aircooled reflector style produces less heat???



## old blue (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm going to be upgrading from my 400w cooltubed digital hps, to a 600w digital hps, in my 5x2x6 growtent. I was wondering, what type of reflector keeps temps the coolest. I'll be purchasing from htg, and i have my eye on their Easycool 6 reflector. Do these flat glass style reflectors put off more or less heat than a cooltube??? I like the cooltube i have, but think the Easycool(18"x15"x7") style would spread out the light more, in a narrow and long dimension tent like mine. It seems like the cooltube has dead zones towards the ends. I also have a 440cfm centrifigal fan sucking the air thru the light, keeping it around 75-78*. So, which hood am i better off going with, to keep temps under 80* AND have the best dispersement of light with my dimensions? 

Also, i'll be growing either 4 or 6 plants at a time. Perpetual style, adding 2 clones every 4 weeks, so there will be 2 or 3 various sizes in the tent at a time.


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 16, 2009)

As long as you have air moving through an air cooled hoot it will be removing any heat from the grow area... It doesnt matter if its a cool tube or a hood with glass... I have used both of them and they both stay cool... I have a 2x4x5 grow tent with a 600 hps in it... 

In the amount of space you have in your grow area I would use 2 400watt hps... this will eliminate any dead spots. In rectangular gardens multiple lights are often much better than a single light.....


----------



## old blue (Feb 16, 2009)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> As long as you have air moving through an air cooled hoot it will be removing any heat from the grow area... It doesnt matter if its a cool tube or a hood with glass... I have used both of them and they both stay cool... I have a 2x4x5 grow tent with a 600 hps in it...
> 
> In the amount of space you have in your grow area I would use 2 400watt hps... this will eliminate any dead spots. In rectangular gardens multiple lights are often much better than a single light.....



I definately can only use 1 light in there, cause its in a closet, and the top of the tent, is secured to a shelf that goes around the whole closet. So, i cant have an exhaust at the very ends of the top.  And living in the desert, i dont want to use too big of a light, due to high natural temps.  

Which hood gives the best rectangular coverage? Ive never used anything but a cool tube.


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 16, 2009)

The hoods that cover the best are like this hxxp://htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=49541

And I could easily fit 2 400 watt hps is that area, trust me I work for a very large HVAC co, this is what i do for a living, with a fan that big for that small amount of space you should have no problems, I grew up in Tucson, Az I know what the heat is all about....

What you need to do is vent the exhaust to the lights into an attic or crawl space or into a nearby wall that can vent up to the attic. If you dont have one you should build a small carbon filter to filter the smell....


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 16, 2009)

A 600 watt lamp will cover an area 3.5 ft wide, it doesnt matter what type of hood you use... A 600 watt is powerfull enough for square footage of your grow, but because it is wider than 3.5 ft wide you still wont be reaching the edges of your growing area


----------



## old blue (Feb 16, 2009)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> The hoods that cover the best are like this hxxp://htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=49541
> 
> And I could easily fit 2 400 watt hps is that area, trust me I work for a very large HVAC co, this is what i do for a living, with a fan that big for that small amount of space you should have no problems, I grew up in Tucson, Az I know what the heat is all about....
> 
> What you need to do is vent the exhaust to the lights into an attic or crawl space or into a nearby wall that can vent up to the attic. If you dont have one you should build a small carbon filter to filter the smell....



Oh, i know 2 400s will physically fit in that space. What i'm trying to say is, i need the 6" exhaust hose to exit the top of the tent 1 ft from either end, due to a 1ft built in wooden shelf that borders the top, that im not willing to drill thru. And i have the exhaust venting directly into the attic ac ceiling duct. I live in a newly built AZ home that has all the ductwork built in, so there is no ceiling or crawlspace. And im renting for now, with the intent on buying the house next yr, so im not going to cut holes thru the ceiling and flat roof just yet. Gotta make best use of what i have, til i purchase the house, just in case theres a turn for the worse. 

Also, the air thats being pulled thru the light, is being pulled thru a huge carbon scrubber first. So, the light exhaust doubles as the tent exhaust as well.


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 16, 2009)

you can supplement some different lighting on the edges, try dropping 2 42 watt cfl's on each side where the hid isnt lighting up well....


----------



## old blue (Feb 16, 2009)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> you can supplement some different lighting on the edges, try dropping 2 42 watt cfl's on each side where the hid isnt lighting up well....



I can do that. I was thinking of having the light a lil offcenter, so when i do a perpetual grow, the newer ones that i put in, can be a lil farther away from the light at first, and up on pedestals. I'll have a kind of tier system.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Feb 16, 2009)

I have an easy cool 6 (well actually 8 of them), I love them.


----------



## greenfriend (Feb 17, 2009)

im about the C.A.P. 1000W 8'' reflectors - their enormous tho, connected to 12" can fan, can run a loop of up to 16 lights with very little heat felt on the glass


----------



## old blue (Feb 18, 2009)

greenfriend said:
			
		

> im about the C.A.P. 1000W 8'' reflectors - their enormous tho, connected to 12" can fan, can run a loop of up to 16 lights with very little heat felt on the glass



Lol, i'm sure ur room sounds like a jet engine tho! I'm trying to keep my closet stealth, so when friends or fam come over, it sounds like the AC is on, at most. This Ecoair 440cfm is already pushing the sound limit for me. I gotta find a place to get a fan controller, to tame her down a lil. Know of any reasonable priced controllers? And is there any that u can set to run full speed when the lights are on, and then at half speed when lights off? I don't know if such controller exists.


----------



## greenfriend (Feb 18, 2009)

old blue said:
			
		

> Lol, i'm sure ur room sounds like a jet engine tho! I'm trying to keep my closet stealth, so when friends or fam come over, it sounds like the AC is on, at most. This Ecoair 440cfm is already pushing the sound limit for me. I gotta find a place to get a fan controller, to tame her down a lil. Know of any reasonable priced controllers? And is there any that u can set to run full speed when the lights are on, and then at half speed when lights off? I don't know if such controller exists.


 
yea that inline fan you got is good, i dont know if it is safe to use speed controllers on these fans tho.  i would look into it bcus my inline fans have a warning to not use controllers-it can supposedly damage the fan.  

To deal with sound you could pick up some soundboard at home depot, comes in 4'x8'x1.5'' sheets.  cut it to fit your area and it cuts down sound well.  Or standard house insulation, but that takes up more space


----------



## BuddyLuv (Feb 18, 2009)

Why do you need the fan on when the lights are off?


----------



## old blue (Feb 18, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Why do you need the fan on when the lights are off?



because the fan also acts as my tent exhaust. i have it set up so the fan pulls air thru a big carbon scrubber, and then thru the light, before pushing it out of my ceiling ac duct. So, if the fan isn't pulling air thru the scrubber a lil, in the next closest room, u can smell weed a lil.   And not only that, but then the other 12 hrs, there will be no air exchange.


----------

